# Spree to be a nugget :)



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37148/20050828/sprewell_set_to_sign_with_denver/

Good news? OR
Bad News?

i say that is great news.


----------



## Ruda (Jul 21, 2005)

Great News


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think he will be a good fit in Denver. I was reading a lot of the message boards in reference to Spree and the majority of them were negative. I guess it was based on the bone head comments he made about feeding his children..etc. He also didn't have a good overall year with the Wolves. I personally think he still has gas left in his tank to contribute to the Nuggets. You guys needed a shooting guard and you got the best available, and it is also a plus that he can play some defense. Folks forget he has a lot of heart, and playoff experience which will come in handy for you. Great job Kiki!:greatjob:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Didnt John Barry and him get into it because Spree was acting like an ***, in the playoffs in Denver.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good signing, forget the problems with the contract extension, this is a good signing.

PG: Andre Miller...Earl Boykins
SG: Latrell Sprewell...Voshon Lenard...Julius Hodge
SF: Carmelo Anthony...Eduardo Najera
PF: Kenyon Martin...Nene...Linas Kleiza
C: Marcus Camby...Francisco Elson

That is really nice. :yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This doesn't do a thing for the Nuggets and I'll tell you why: 

We're a young team that has a little ways to go before we become contenders. Sprewell, while still a decent player, is past his prime. He's 34 and can be a hard guy to deal with at times. Beyond this year, what can he contribute to the team? Not much. Does Kiki think we're contenders this year? I honestly think he does, which is absurd to me. Sprewell adds no long term value to us whatsoever, so what's the point of us signing him? To help *contend* this year? Right...

I lose more and more faith in Kiki with every offseason. He messed up with Kenyon, has handled Nene poorly, still hasn't solidified our shooting guard position long-term, and had a questionable draft. He needs to get this idea out of his head that we're a contending team, because we really aren't that close.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This is horrible. 

Spree is done, is a shooting guard that can't shoot well and is a poor passer.

If this is true, then Kiki is panicing and deserves to be canned. The move ranks right up there with keeping Bz last summer.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> This doesn't do a thing for the Nuggets and I'll tell you why:
> 
> We're a young team that has a little ways to go before we become contenders. Sprewell, while still a decent player, is past his prime. He's 34 and can be a hard guy to deal with at times. Beyond this year, what can he contribute to the team? Not much. Does Kiki think we're contenders this year? I honestly think he does, which is absurd to me. Sprewell adds no long term value to us whatsoever, so what's the point of us signing him? To help *contend* this year? Right...
> 
> I lose more and more faith in Kiki with every offseason. He messed up with Kenyon, has handled Nene poorly, still hasn't solidified our shooting guard position long-term, and had a questionable draft. He needs to get this idea out of his head that we're a contending team, because we really aren't that close.



I agree with just about everything you said. All though I like the K-Mart move a lot. Other than that though the idea of Spree being a bigger difference maker than the other SG's we have is absurd. Not only that Spree is so unprofessional. I wouldnt be suprised if he and Coach Karl bump heads this up coming season.

Spree is a short term answer for a a team that needs a more long term player to fill this team out at the SG position.

However all that said, I'm holding on to hope that Spree has a great year becasue I want to see the Nuggets do well.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey this would be a good signing. Spree is good in the open court. He'll give you some scoring. He's a pretty good three point shooter. Putting him on the roster puts Vo on the bench giving you better depth.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

unfortunately we dont know how much money he is getting. however as long as its short term at this point you might as well. Right now we got issues at the 2, and I believe Spree still have something in the tank. How much better will we be? Right now undecided, but if the money is low and the deal is short, I personally at this point, would have done it. **** i predicted it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

spree will help definitely

i think its a good fit


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Personally, I don't like Spree, I don't think he fills any role this team is missing, and I would rather have made a run at Finley (although it looks like he's going to Phoenix). I agree that Kiki probably panicked and wanted to grab a 2 guard with a recognizable name to try and keep people happy.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I like Spree because of his off the court stuff. His rim business he has going, the awsome shoe deal he had about two years ago, but last year was really disappointing for a Spree fan like myself. He was my favorite player 2 years ago with the Wolves but he was a totaly different player last year. He seemed as if he didn't even care. But as you will see, once he plays the Knicks and now the Wolves, Spree will try to go off and take as many shots as he can... Some times this works, some times it doesn't. But I think it is a poor signing for the Nuggets, good for the other NW division teams other than the Wolves.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> But I think it is a poor signing for the Nuggets, good for the other NW division teams other than the Wolves.


Ouch Sheefo! I just don't understand the logic behind the deal? Are the Nuggets trying to make Camby happy? I know that players don't have problems with eachother, but Denver fans really don't like Sprewell. Especially when he flipped the bird to the Nugs crowd in the playoffs and things. 

Jon Barry (should have been resigned) did get into an altercation w/ Spree in the playoffs because he was standing up for Denver and his team. 

Spree is just used goods as they say. Like thaRippa said, *"We're a young team that has a little ways to go before we become contenders."*

So why sign the old man? I do think he can contribute, but it's a Jerry Rice type deal. He'll get you some stats next season, but in the longrun it will be a mistake. And while we're at it ditch Buckner as well! Hahaha!

If it happens we'd better get to the finals somehow/someway???? Otherwise it's foolish.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

How about we wait for more than one news outlet to report this story before we discuss it like it's fact. RealGM routinely posts news stories reported by only one outlet, and that's the case here... in this case the Minnesota Star Tribune. Neither of the Denver papers picked up on this story and nor has any major sporting news outlet. If this isn't true, it wouldn't be the first time a news outlet jumped the gun to quickly on a story by any stretch...

Now, if it IS true, this probably has as much to do with Karl as it does with Kiki or Camby. Karl spoke highly in the media about Sprewell recently. Personally, I don't like it if it means the Nuggets wouldn't resign DJ. Now Nuggets fans have a tendency to overrate DJ, but my main issue is that he's still a young guy and considering that last season was his first full season back since suffering a injury that would have ended a lot of people's careers, I think it's fair to look last season as a rookie season. I don't like the idea of signing a 35 year old shooting guard who is on the decline and who has obvious character issues over a guy who is more than 10 years younger and will likely improve his game and who has already had to struggle through some real adversity that no one would want to go through (compare that to Spre's "feed my kids" remark). With Buckner resigning almost a lock, if Spree is signed that would most likely leave DJ the odd man out.

Now if the Nuggets were to resign Buck and DJ and still sign Spree to a one year deal, I can't say I'd have any issues with it. He's probably got enough game left to contribute. The Nuggets would probably be the deepest team in the league (that doesn't mean best team... but if the injury bug hit it would be nice). But that doesn't seem too likely at this point...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> *Triple_Single*
> Now Nuggets fans have a tendency to overrate DJ,


You wouldn't be talking about posters like me would you?!! :banana: Yeah, I didn't think so.... :angel: 




> Now if the Nuggets were to resign Buck and DJ and still sign Spree to a one year deal, I can't say I'd have any issues with it. But that doesn't seem too likely at this point...


That would be the ideal, but yeah probably unlikely.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Who on last year's roster is Spree an upgrade over?

Person - Wes can still shoot
DJ - doubtful uless Spree finds what Ponce de Leon couldn't
Buckner - possible, but I don't believe Spree has enough left in the tank to be better than Buck


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I like Spree because of his off the court stuff. His rim business he has going, the awsome shoe deal he had about two years ago, but last year was really disappointing for a Spree fan like myself. He was my favorite player 2 years ago with the Wolves but he was a totaly different player last year. He seemed as if he didn't even care. But as you will see, once he plays the Knicks and now the Wolves, Spree will try to go off and take as many shots as he can... Some times this works, some times it doesn't. But I think it is a poor signing for the Nuggets, good for the other NW division teams other than the Wolves.


wow a rim business and some crazy shoe deal..

and 21 million cant feed his family?

lol what does he need? a diamond studded pajama and some chrome rim on his shoe?


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

couldnt hurt, could it?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> couldnt hurt, could it?


Tearing apart a lockerroom would hurt


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Tearing apart a lockerroom would hurt


like sheed did with the pistons?

I know that comparison gets old, but sometimes all people need is a fresh start. spree has a chance in denver to rewrite his legacy, he would be a fool to be a lockerroom cancer. That said...


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

People still think this is the Spree that played for the Knicks. He's old now and he has a terrible attitude. Hopefully he gets enough food to feed all members of his family with this new contract.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> like sheed did with the pistons?
> 
> I know that comparison gets old, but sometimes all people need is a fresh start. spree has a chance in denver to rewrite his legacy, he would be a fool to be a lockerroom cancer. That said...


Sheed was a lockerroom problem problem in Portland? That is news to me.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Sheed was a lockerroom problem problem in Portland? That is news to me.


I recall several of my detroit friends lashing out against the trade... until detroit started winning.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> I recall several of my detroit friends lashing out against the trade... until detroit started winning.


I remember lashing out at Danny Ainge for giving Sheed to the Pistons. It was very clear that the Pistons needed to improve the PF positioin.

These situations aren't parallels. 
Several teams wanted Sheed, while no one wants Spree.
Sheed still had several productive seasons in front of him, while Spree is done.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I remember lashing out at Danny Ainge for giving Sheed to the Pistons. It was very clear that the Pistons needed to improve the PF positioin.
> 
> These situations aren't parallels.
> Several teams wanted Sheed, while no one wants Spree.
> Sheed still had several productive seasons in front of him, while Spree is done.


I agree with your points about sheed's value vs spree's, but a change of scenery can turn a lockerroom cancer into a missing cog.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dude sheed was like 28 or 29 when he got traded
i was surprised the market wasnt heating up for sheed when he was avaliable for a trade
and more surprised when the piston only gave up sura? and a first round pick?
amazing
sheeds one of those few PF who can go one on one with the likes of KG and duncan
and hes in his prime

sprees 35 and hes a SG 
a position that requires some moving around
with his style of play, i highly doubt he'll be able to duplicate the same numbers he had last year
and last year was one of his worse
nugs fan should be happy if he avg 10 ppg


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I was (maybe naively) hoping Finley would opt for Denver, but what can you do...

Given Denver's options at this point, I think adding Sprewell is a justifiable risk on Kiki's part, given several caveats...

He may start, but shouldn't play starter's minutes. He's not Denver's answer to their hole at shooting guard, he just becomes part of the SG rotation and upgrades it--a noticeable upgrade, but not a very big one. He doesn't bring stunning defense at this point, and never was a shooter (which is an obvious, crying need of the team). He's active, though, runs the floor well, and is generally an intense competitor. The last bit is the key, to me. Denver struggled through an oftentimes frustrating 2004-05 season in which they fell short of many expectations, and I think a fired up Sprewell could help put some fire back in the belly of the team. 

The question is, which Sprewell are we getting? Don't tell me that isn't the Latrell who was an All-Star for Golden State or a big contributor to the Knicks' later playoff runs... I know that. He has serious mileage on him. But will a change of scenery bring out Good Spree, the upbeat, feisty, cocky dude who can motivate those around him? Or will gripes about playing time or contract issues make him the same (jerk) we all know he's capable of being? (Seriously, his "feed my family" quote, even though it was probably reported somewhat out of context, is one of the most outrageous goofs in the history of sports media.) 

Principally, what makes me think Kiki is taking an acceptable risk is the presence of Karl, who is a tough customer who has a pretty good hand with egos and wacky attitudes. I have a hunch that Karl is one of the coaches in the league who can earn Spree's respect, and if that doesn't work out he has a strong enough personality to keep a guy like Spree from overly damaging team chemistry. Not to take anything away from Carlesimo (people are who they are), but I think Karl would've kicked Latrell's booty...

So, since it looks like it's going to happen, I'm willing to cross my fingers and hope for the best with a mild undercurrent of optimism...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

dannyM said:


> nugs fan should be happy if he avg 10 ppg


Exactly. And I would be happy if he averaged 10 ppg, so long as it didn't take him 30 mpg to get there.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I read a little article with George Karl (can't find it right now will post later if found) where George was happy to add Spree if it comes to it.

Karl was quotted saying that Spree's attitude would have clashed with him years ago, but now he finds tough attitudes fun to deal with. He likes the challenge. 

Very telling. 

I just don't see where Spree is an upgrade financially or on the court compared to DerMarr Johnson. DJ has a better shot, younger, less $, better attitude, better defense as of now, and basically better everywhere imo.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I just don't see where Spree is an upgrade financially or on the court compared to DerMarr Johnson. DJ has a better shot, younger, less $, better attitude, better defense as of now, and basically better everywhere imo.


better experience/court savvy - latrell

although you are very correct that latrell is a marginal pickup, he's no waste.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> better experience/court savvy - latrell
> 
> although you are very correct that latrell is a marginal pickup, he's no waste.


By no means am I calling Latrell a complete waste, but why get him for One tops two decent seasons when you may get five to 10 good seasons out of DJ? Just seems crazy.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> By no means am I calling Latrell a complete waste, but why get him for One tops two decent seasons when you may get five to 10 good seasons out of DJ? Just seems crazy.


I didnt realize the nugs dont have demarr anymore? That shifts this from "couldn't hurt" to "questionable move". What happened to him?


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I read a little article with George Karl (can't find it right now will post later if found) where George was happy to add Spree if it comes to it.
> 
> Karl was quotted saying that Spree's attitude would have clashed with him years ago, but now he finds tough attitudes fun to deal with. He likes the challenge.
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, apparently Karl was on the radio (am 560 in Denver) and he spoke quite highly of DerMarr Johnson and really seemed to be including him when talking about the future, and he also apparently said Dermarr would be a better long term fit for the Nuggets than Spree, though he likes Spree. I say apparently because I didn't hear it myself... this is all second hand info. Still it's the first time I've heard of either Karl or Kiki saying much of anything about DJ. Kiki always talks about being interested in resigning DJ, but it's hard to take anything he says seriously. He's always in PR mode.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> I didnt realize the nugs dont have demarr anymore? That shifts this from "couldn't hurt" to "questionable move". What happened to him?


DerMarr is close to resigning. Heard it on ESPN radio. Triple Single above also bears good news imo.


----------

